# Choix d'une tablette pour étudiant



## anymore (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous, 


Je suis actuellement un étudiant a la recherche d'une tablette. 
Effectivement j'ai deja un PC 17pouces mais un peu trop gros^^" , j'aimerais donc beaucoup prendre une tablette pour m'amuser avec , aller sur internet ect.... 
Mais *principalement pour pouvoir noter mes cours* ( traitement de texte notamment ). 

J'ai donc regardé les différentes tablettes , dites moi si il y en a une qui correspondrait a mes besoins mais j'ai pensé soit a l'IPAD 2 soit a l'EePad transformer de Asus. 

Venons en au fait > Je ne sais vraiment pas du tout laquelle choisir car elles ont chacunes leurs qualités/défauts :s 

Ipad : Ergonomie , autonomie , sa liste d'applications énormes avec de bons logiciels de traitement de texte 
Mais pas de flash ( cela veut-il dire que je ne pourrait pas aller sur youtube par exemple ? ) , pas de port usb et un probable ipad 3 prochainement ? 

Après c'est clair qu'il y a de nombreuses applications , mais bon si c'est pour dépenser 50euros par mois dedans , c'est pas top :s Contrairement a l'android market ou presque tout sera gratuit 

Transformer : Je connais pas mal Android , son clavier ( super pratique ) mais il y a un gros manque d'applications et peut-etre pas aussi performant que l'ipad ? 

Bref j'hésite beaucoup et j'aimerais avoir votre avis svp ! 

Cordialement.


----------



## Lefenmac (26 Septembre 2011)

Et si tu parcourais déjà le forum Ipad où tes questions trouvent déjà de nombreuses réponses? Genre la question sur flash doit bien être traitée 100 fois...


----------



## anymore (26 Septembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ,

Donc pour te répondre , ma tablette me servirai normalement a écrire mes cours en "live" en amphitéatre 
Sur Android , il y a des appli. pour le traitement de texte mais pas aussi évoluées que sur IPad malheureusement =/

Pour le prix des appli , je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi y'a pas de problème cependant je trouve que pour bien s'équiper si je doit dépenser 8 euros par ci par la on s'en sort plus ( reste a faire attention après :love: ) surtout si l'appli n'est pas a mon gout. 

Et dernière question , concernant IOS 5 ( je n'y connais pas grand chose ) il sera téléchargeable comme une MaJ sur l'Ipad 2 ou alors un nouvel IPad sortira avec ?

Si d'autres personnes pouvaient donner leur avis ce serais super sympa 
Merci


----------



## nifex (26 Septembre 2011)

Tu pourras mettre à jour gratuitement ton ipad 2 vers iOS5 

Il suffira de télécharger la mise à jour depuis iTunes sur ton ordinateur et ensuite de connecter ton ipad et il ferra la mise à jour tout seul.

Pour les prises de note, il existe des clavier physique si jamais, je sais qu'il y a Logitech par exemple qui en fait.


----------



## Kahben (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis moi-même étudiant et j'utilise l'iPad, je vais donc essayer de te donner mon ressenti suite à 2 semaine d'utilisation.

Au niveau du choix de la tablette, elle se résume juste à savoir si oui ou non le flash est vraiment indispensable pour toi. (Sachant qu'il y a effectivement une appli youtube, des appli qui permettent de visionner le flash sur internet, et d'autre encore qui permettent de regarder des vidéos en streaming).
Pour le reste, tout te portera à choisir un iPad : confort, performance, contenu...

Pour les appli, il va falloir effectivement que tu t'équipes un minimum étant donné que  la majorité des appli que tu vas utiliser seront payantes (J'ai dépensé quelque chose comme 20 en appli qui me paraissent essentiel pour mon utilisation.) N'oublies pas que régulièrement des appli passent gratuites, se qui n'est pas négligeable .

Au niveau de lutilisation étudiante en elle-même, l'iPad est vraiment agréable à utiliser. Pour ma part, les cours sont fournis sur internet une semaine avant le cours. J'ai donc commandé un stylet, ce qui va me permettre d'annoter le support de cours qui est sur mon iPad en même temps que les professeurs passent les diapos dans l'amphi.
Après si tes profs ne mettent pas les cours sur internet, tu as le choix : soit tu prend tes notes grâce au clavier virtuel, soit avec un clavier Bluetooth physique. Perso, le clavier virtuel ne me plaît pas, j'ai toujours eu l'habitude de taper sur du physique et ça m'aurait permis de taper et de regarder le tableau régulièrement. Sur du clavier virtuel, c'pas possible :/. 
Voici le clavier que j'aurais pris (et que je prendrais peut-être) si j'avais utilisé un clavier en cours : http://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/tablet-accessories/for-ipad/devices/fold-up-keyboard-ipad


----------



## anymore (26 Septembre 2011)

Ah super merci beaucoup pour ton point de vue très intéressant 
C'est vrai que chez moi les profs ne mettent pas les cours sur Internet , donc un clavier physique serais plus que bienvenu 

Si tu dis que y'a pas mal d'appli pour le flash et tout ca peut-etre sympa alors 

=> Le stylet te sert a quoi ? Je vois pas trop la :s


----------



## Kahben (26 Septembre 2011)

En fait les profs font des power point pour présenter leurs cours. Mais une semaine avant leurs cours, ils convertissent leurs power point en PDF et les mettent sur internet.
Je récupère donc les fichiers au format PDF sur l'iPad. Pendant le cours, les profs projettent leurs cours sur le tableau. De mon côté, j'ouvre le cours sur mon iPad grâce à une appli particulière et je prend directement en note (grâce au stylet) les explications des profs sur tel ou tel aspect de leurs diapos. Comme ça, mes notes sont directement écrites sur le cours fournis par les profs, ce qui me facilite la relecture. On va dire que ça m'évite de devoir me référer au cours fourni par les profs pour lire mes notes : j'ai leur cours et les notes associés sur une même page.
Et surtout, c'est plus pratique pour moi, notamment pour faire des schéma, chose difficile avec un clavier.


----------



## lonliton69 (27 Septembre 2011)

anymore a dit:


> Ah super merci beaucoup pour ton point de vue très intéressant
> C'est vrai que chez moi les profs ne mettent pas les cours sur Internet , donc un clavier physique serais plus que bienvenu
> 
> Si tu dis que y'a pas mal d'appli pour le flash et tout ca peut-etre sympa alors
> ...



 Je veux te prévenir car le flash l'hypothétique flash... Tu en auras via des applications tierces mais ne t'attends pas a ouvrir une page internet et jouée à un jeu via une page web par exemple... Idem pour le streaming... "skyfire" exemple d'application ne te permet pas de tout lire. 


 L'absence de flash est compensé par des applications, comme une appli Facebook directement, ( même si sous la page web c'est sympa), l'application YouTube, daylimotion etc etc... Tu trouveras ton bonheur dans l'appstore, et la question du flash ne se posera plus ensuite. 


Mais attention un iPad n'est pas un ordinateur, c'est aussi pour ça que flash n'est pas intégrée sinon l'autonomie de la batterie... Aie aie aie


----------



## jeanlo123 (2 Octobre 2011)

Pour la prise de note, j'utilise le stylet bamboo et l'application qui va avec. Idéale si tu peux poser ta tablette sur une table. J'arrive à écrire aussi bien que sur du papier. Si tu dois écrire sur tes genoux. j'utilise, penultilmate qui a l'avantage d'avoir un cache poignet. La reconnaissance du stylet et moins bonne néanmoins.
Pour les notes tapées, j'utilise tout simplement page. Le clavier virtuel me permet de taper aussi vite que sur mon macbook pro 13 pouces.
Si c'était à refaire, j'aurais un mac mini pour la maison et un ipad 2 pour l'extérieur.
Depuis que j'ai mon Ipad, je n'utilise plus mon macbook pro en mobilité.
Pour l'histoire du flash, perso cela ne m'a gêné que très très rarement.


----------



## RomanoPingu (5 Octobre 2011)

lonliton69 a dit:


> Je veux te prévenir car le flash l'hypothétique flash... Tu en auras via des applications tierces mais *ne t'attends pas a ouvrir une page internet et jouée à un jeu via une page web par exemple*... Idem pour le streaming... "skyfire" exemple d'application ne te permet pas de tout lire.



Et bien écoutes, j'utilise "Puffin" pour ma part, et il me permet bel et bien de jouer à des jeux en flash sur une page web (tout le monde veut prendre sa place, sur le site de france télévision, notamment) ...

Et flash, on en fait toute une montagne, mais on se rend compte qu'on s'en passe assez facilement en fait, et qu'au pire, une application) 0,79&#8364; regle le problème 




Sinon, pour reprendre la question initiale, je me suis également acheté un ipad pour les cours en amphi :
je tape sur pages avec le clavier virtuel et c'est impec (je suis un peu moins rapide qu'avec mon clavier physique évidemment, mais c'est toujours plus rapide que mes voisins avec leur combo "stylo + papier".

Après, on peux rajouter dropbox, keynote, goodreader (ou ghostwriter) pour completer les besoins pour les cours.
Et l'ios 5 va permettre d'améliorer tout ça encore en plus


----------



## jeanlo123 (24 Octobre 2011)

J'ai utilisé plusieurs applications j'en ai trouvé une vraiment bien.

Je l'utilise quotidiennement pour prendre des notes. Presque parfaite : Noteshelf.

Je redécouvre le plaisir d'écrire à la main ! Paradoxal...


----------



## Sonny972 (25 Octobre 2011)

Possesseur d'un iPad 2 depuis 6 mois, et l'utilisant en cours depuis presque 2 mois, ce n'est que du bonheur. Je te le conseille vivement. Très pratique et très propre. J'ai aussi acheté un clavier physique Apple que j'ai utilisé ... Une fois. Investissement inutile et oui. Je pensais que je ne m'habiturais pas au clavier virtuel. Résultat : c'est un bonheur. Une fois l'habitude prise, on tape presque naturellement. C'est un peu moins rapide qu'un clavier physique, mais permet de suivre aisément les cours des profs qui ne dictent pas le cours. Bien sur, quand le prof dicte, on fini par s'ennuyer. De plus, avec iOS5, on peut ajouter des raccourcis au clavier, ce qui est très pratique. 
Ex : "investissement professionnel" devient "itpro" ou ce que tu veux .

Pour les applications, il faut compter 10. 8 pour Pages et 2 pour iStudiez Pro  

Quoi ? Flash ? Pour faire quoi ?


----------



## Bibuu_ (25 Octobre 2011)

J'ai pas tout lu mais si sa fonction principale sera de prendre des notes pour tes cours, je prendrais plus l'EEEpad Tranfo. C'est bien plus confortable d'écrire avec un clavier physique. Puis, j'la trouve vraiment sympa cette tablette.
Sinon, tu peux toujours acheter un iPad et un clavier sans fil mais ça sera moins pratique à transporter ^^


----------

